# US Mail Cycle Truck



## J-Shooter (Jan 15, 2022)

Hey guys, new member here.  I have too many old Italian and Soviet track bikes, and also a couple Schwinn's and Worksmans.  Probably my favorite bike is this Cycle Truck.  I bought it several years ago, and it spent much of it's life delivering mail in Debary, FL.  It has a bunch of weird little details from years of cobbling and repairs.  At some point, a new BB shell was welded in, and part of the downtube was replaced.

I've been riding it as-is since I got it, but I think it's time to do some work.  I'll probably replace all the ball bearings and give everything a good cleaning.  What would you guys recommend as far as preserving paint/patina?

I've done evaporust dip tanks in the past, but I would never do it on a bike like this.  I've also done the WD-40/scotchbrite method on crusty 50s Schwinn's with good results.  On some of my old track bikes, I've had amazing results with just wax and a little elbow grease.  I'm not a huge fan of applying a clear-coat over a patina.

What would you guys do if you were in my shoes?  I think this is probably my favorite/coolest bike and I don't want to screw it up.  How can I keep this thing in one piece for maybe another 60 years?

Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 15, 2022)

For preserving the finish I would use BLO. 
There are some here that don't like using boiled linseed oil but some do. I've used it on multiple things over the years but I've never had a bike that rusty so never had the pleasure of coating one with BLO. What's nice about it is it's not totally permanent like a clear coat that will go bad and it's better than trying to wax something like that. Some say it's too shiny but that can be controlled somewhat during the application. And the sheen diminishes over time. 

Broke Bastard has a fairly decent video on the subject. His Wife made him do it.  😂


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 15, 2022)

Maybe try a polyurethane spray for wood. Comes in matte, semi gloss & gloss like clear spray paints. I liked the matte but a semi gloss would be a Decent little bit of sheen. Seemed to work Very Well on a modern day frame I stripped & used a combo of salt, vinegar & peroxide to rust to an amber brown color. Sits outside & hasn't changed At All


----------



## tom koenig (Jan 19, 2022)

Wouldn’t touch it…absolutely gorgeous..here’s mine


----------



## Cooper S. (Jan 19, 2022)

You should post those Soviet track bikes


----------



## nick tures (Jan 19, 2022)

nice bike, had a chance to buy a almost perfect one us mail bike from 67 for $700 at a auction should have done it


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 19, 2022)

J-Shooter said:


> Hey guys, new member here.  I have too many old Italian and Soviet track bikes, and also a couple Schwinn's and Worksmans.  Probably my favorite bike is this Cycle Truck.  I bought it several years ago, and it spent much of it's life delivering mail in Debary, FL.  It has a bunch of weird little details from years of cobbling and repairs.  At some point, a new BB shell was welded in, and part of the downtube was replaced.
> 
> I've been riding it as-is since I got it, but I think it's time to do some work.  I'll probably replace all the ball bearings and give everything a good cleaning.  What would you guys recommend as far as preserving paint/patina?
> 
> ...



I love a crusty CT , here is mine when I found it


----------



## sworley (Jan 19, 2022)

Very cool, I like it just for the local history! I lived just south of DeBary growing up.


----------



## irideiam (Jan 19, 2022)

J-Shooter said:


> Hey guys, new member here.  I have too many old Italian and Soviet track bikes, and also a couple Schwinn's and Worksmans.  Probably my favorite bike is this Cycle Truck.  I bought it several years ago, and it spent much of it's life delivering mail in Debary, FL.  It has a bunch of weird little details from years of cobbling and repairs.  At some point, a new BB shell was welded in, and part of the downtube was replaced.
> 
> I've been riding it as-is since I got it, but I think it's time to do some work.  I'll probably replace all the ball bearings and give everything a good cleaning.  What would you guys recommend as far as preserving paint/patina?
> 
> ...



That is one sweet cycle truck!


----------



## J-Shooter (Jan 20, 2022)

Thanks for the compliments, and it's great to see some pics of the other well-loved Cycle Trucks out there!  The air mail sign is especially cool.  I'll look into the BLO.  I just don't want to see her rust away into a pile of dust, lol.  

I'll post some pics of the track bikes in the international bikes forum, tying up some loose ends on an old HVZ right now.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 20, 2022)

..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 22, 2022)

J-Shooter said:


> Thanks for the compliments, and it's great to see some pics of the other well-loved Cycle Trucks out there!  The air mail sign is especially cool.  I'll look into the BLO.  I just don't want to see her rust away into a pile of dust, lol.
> 
> I'll post some pics of the track bikes in the international bikes forum, tying up some loose ends on an old HVZ right now.



Iv'e used Marvels Mystery oil and have good results with this product.. It gives the old paint a slight sheen to it and will preserve the paint too.. Good looking Cycle Truck.. Good luck and RideOn..


----------



## Santee (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice Cycle trucks. I hope I find one some day.


----------



## Gully (Jan 23, 2022)

I would just leave it as is and let the patina enhance with age.  A fantastic bike!!


----------



## gkeep (Jan 24, 2022)

I've used BLO on my teens Pierce. We live a block from salt water so high humidity and rust are constants. Used BLO many times back in the 80s and 90s working on the late 19th and early 20th century wooden boats at National Park Service Maritime Historical Park. It's commonly used in the antique tool community on both metal and wood surfaces. Baked on metal in teh oven brings restores the original Japaned finish on old tools.

I cut it about 4 to 1 with turpentine to make it thinner , made a pounce by wadding up a piece of shirt in another square with a rubber band. Just drizzle some on the pounce and rub down the metal surfaces. Come back in half an hour or so and wipe down with clean rag to pick up excess until it has the sheen you like. It will feed the paint since it's a major component of oil based paints going back centuries.

Here it is after BLO, very low sheen and a nice lustre to the paint that I like without the white spots paste wax can leave in nooks and crannies and rough edges where paint is gone. Give it a test on the bottom bracket or under a fender first. Have fun!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 24, 2022)

Sooo much work that has to be done on a regular basis for a frequent rider .... I will post my modern day frame before dark that was sprayed with the polyurethane years ago. A Then built bike & Now a frame. 

I understand traditional & if it works but I swear there's easier & better methods if you're simply wanting to stop & preserve the age it has


----------



## Boris (Jan 24, 2022)

Superman1984 said:


> Sooo much work that has to be done on a regular basis for a frequent rider .... I will post my modern day frame before dark that was sprayed with the polyurethane years ago. A Then built bike & Now a frame.
> 
> I understand traditional & if it works but I swear there's easier & better methods if you're simply wanting to stop & preserve the age it has



Can you and have you removed polyurethane without damaging the original paint on a bike?


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 24, 2022)

Boris said:


> Can you and have you removed polyurethane without damaging the original paint on a bike?



Why would you remove it? The whole idea is to preserve it as you have it. So that means you've done your little wd40 #0000 rubs, your oxalic acid bath, and you want to stop there.

BLO is boiled linseed Oil & thinner correct?

Does it Not dry out & evaporate? Hence the reason it has to be a repeated process?

The cycle truck OP posted he states
 "What would you guys recommend as far as preserving paint/patina?"

That is Every Reason I suggest this.

 Now I haven't looked into removing polyurethane on this frame I speak of because I have had no desire to change it. It has not had no valuable paint & I intentionally took it to bare metal before making it rust the way I wanted it. 

No smart ass offense meant to anyone but why keep rubbing the same old technique when you can finish it once 🤔


----------



## Boris (Jan 24, 2022)

So essentially the polyurethane would be like putting a clear coat over original paint?


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 24, 2022)

Boris said:


> So essentially the polyurethane would be like putting a clear coat over original paint?



Not exactly. It's absorbed or at least the rusty faux bike I did seemed to soak it into the outer layer.  Now as I stated I didn't use a semi gloss or gloss so I can't say 💯% but with the matte you damn near couldn't tell it was being put on.  I mean take 1 part like a guard & give it a test run. Pick matte, semi gloss & or gloss polyurethane in a spray can & test run it for yourself. Worse case try it on on spare metal you wanna keep a little faux created rust on, try it on an old painted part 🤷🏻‍♂️

Not saying BLO doesn't work but I feel like so many people doubt anything that May Work Better, Longer etc if nobody puts it out there.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 24, 2022)

Just trying to be helpful & save y'all some time & or money Maybe 🍻


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2022)

Polyurethane does not last forever, even the good schit that you can't buy in a spray can. Even on repainted cars, the life of the clear coat is less than half that of the factory clear. Once it goes to hell you have a big mess to deal with so you're screwed. It might take 15 minutes to do a recoat of BLO after it lost it's sealing capability in 5 years or so. BLO is the way to go on something the OP has.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 24, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Polyurethane does not last forever, even the good schit that you can't buy in a spray can. Even on repainted cars, the life of the clear coat is less than half that of the factory clear. Once it goes to hell you have a big mess to deal with so you're screwed. It might take 15 minutes to do a recoat of BLO after it lost it's sealing capability in 5 years or so. BLO is the way to go on something the OP has.



You know what. Not even going to argue with you on the subject. BLO lasts 5 years huh. Good to know


----------



## Boris (Jan 24, 2022)

@J-Shooter unless you know for a fact that you will be keeping that bike forever and ever, it might be unwise to put something that can't be reversed on that bike. Your effort may not be appreciated by the next owner. Boiled linseed oil gets my vote.
Suggested reading:








						PLEASE DO NOT CLEAR-COAT YOUR ORIGINAL PAINT VINTAGE BIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

That is all. Mike




					thecabe.com


----------



## vincev (Jan 24, 2022)

I remember one Caber argued that rust isnt patina. So if you want to preserve the patina then according to him you can remove the rust.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 24, 2022)

1week after the rust job on a Micargi frame. 1 non running coat of a matte polyurethane




At least 3+ years sitting untouched in the SC weather. Pics taken tonight


I don't see a drastic difference other than phone flash due to the dark. You judge & decide for yourselves.
Bike still feels like the same way it did when bottle rusted & can sprayed.

🤷🏻‍♂️ Will post daylight pics as promised if need be.


----------

